# How are Lyft ratings calculated?



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I know it's the last 100 rides but I'm wondering if there is a way I can tell what my previous day ratings were. For example, today I am a 4.89; yesterday I was a 4.92; day before that I was a 4.92; day before that 4.93.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

ND379 said:


> I know it's the last 100 rides but I'm wondering if there is a way I can tell what my previous day ratings were. For example, today I am a 4.89; yesterday I was a 4.92; day before that I was a 4.92; day before that 4.93.


I don't think there is a way to see daily ratings, but on your weekly email from Lyft it will give you the number of 5 star rating and the number of 4 and below ratings.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah I just didn't know if there was a way to tell that one of my rides from last night gave me a 1 or 2 or 3 star to drop it to a 4.89. I think the 4.93 to 4.92 would just be one passenger rating me a 4 instead of a 5.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

4.89 x 100 = 489
4.92 x 100 = 492
4.93 x 100 = 493

Assuming your first ride with 5 star was replaced you're missing 4 stars and 3 stars. 
You should get an email from lyft everyday around 8:31am depending on the market with your ratings

Also if you email lyft they will give your ratings breakdown.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

unPat said:


> 4.89 x 100 = 489
> 4.92 x 100 = 492
> 4.93 x 100 = 493
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the math at the top means 
I do get the emails and that is what I was basing my daily rating on. I like to look at it as opposed to the weekly one to see on which days I dropped or went up.

What kind of breakdown will they give me? How many 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5 stars I have and on which dates I received them?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

This is what it looks like. 

So if you begin with 4.93 you had 493 stars and if you gave 1 trip and your rating went down to 4.89 then that's 489 stars . So 493-489 is 4 stars that you're missing . So the trip must be a 1 star .


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

unPat said:


> This is what it looks like.
> 
> So if you begin with 4.93 you had 493 stars and if you gave 1 trip and your rating went down to 4.89 then that's 489 stars . So 493-489 is 4 stars that you're missing . So the trip must be a 1 star .


Thank you so much for the information and explaining the math to me! I'm not thinking that great right now


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for checking in. I'd be glad to help you out.

I apologize we're not allowed to provide you the date where you receive those 1 - 4 stars.

I wouldn't worry too much about a low rating here and there — it seems like overall your passengers really enjoy riding with you and you have great feedback from them! I suggest focusing on all the positive experiences you have with your passengers as those greatly outweigh the few negative.

I'm happy to provide a more detailed breakdown of your star ratings. On our end, we always look at the last 100 rated rides, or however many you've given so far, to determine your driver rating average.

Here is the current rating breakdown for your 4.90 rating:

5-star - 94
4-star - 4 
3-star - 0 
2-star - 1
1-star - 1

Please don't hesitate to get in touch if there's anything else I can help you with.


Man, that 1 and 2 star hurt


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Thanks for checking in. I'd be glad to help you out.
> 
> I apologize we're not allowed to provide you the date where you receive those 1 - 4 stars.
> 
> ...


Did you refuse a drive thru for someone and get a 1 star? That is the reason I am at 4.94 on Lyft.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Did you refuse a drive thru for someone and get a 1 star? That is the reason I am at 4.94 on Lyft.


No, I never have. I really can't think of who would have given me either a 2 star or 3 passengers gave me 4 stars last night. There was one REALLY grump old man and his wife from out of town and had his ping about 2 blocks away from where he actually was. I called and after being told about 6 different street intersections I FINALLY found him. When I picked him up he complained of my air freshener and it being too hot. I took off the air freshener and turned down the heat and rolled down a window for him. He was just kinda grouchy the whole time still. I should've known with him having a 4.2 rating. Ironically enough, he's the only passenger I rated less than 5 stars last night (I gave him 4) and he left me an 8 dollar tip on a 12 dollar ride.


----------

